# Long hot peppers = spicy vinegar



## Steve H (Dec 13, 2019)

Robert 

 tx smoker
 was talking to me about spicy vinegar. I have a touch over 3 quarts of his recipe.  And was thinking about using other peppers as well. So, I found some Long hot peppers. And while their heat level can vary like crazy. I figured it would turn out interesting either way.








Divided in 3 one quart mason jars.







Boiled a 50/50 blend of white and cider vinegar.







Filled up. And capped.  Give them a week or so then try them out. Then I'll put them in some better looking bottles.


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 13, 2019)

Sounds like a nice project, Steve.... How long approximately this going to take till it ready?


----------



## forktender (Dec 13, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Robert
> 
> tx smoker
> was talking to me about spicy vinegar. I have a touch over 3 quarts of his recipe.  And was thinking about using other peppers as well. So, I found some Long hot peppers. And while their heat level can vary like crazy. I figured it would turn out interesting either way.
> ...


Yum, I flat out love pepper vinegar,  try adding some salt to one jar Steve....I add a tea spoon per jar.

I use pepper vinegar like it's going out of style, I always have a bottle on the kitchen table.
Those Japanese long peppers are awesome grilled with smoked sea salt and lots of  fresh lime juice. I make them by the pan full when I smoke briskets, butts or ribs, everyone loves snacking on them while sipping a cold beer.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 13, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Sounds like a nice project, Steve.... How long approximately this going to take till it ready?



I'm going to let them sit about a week. Though I'll sample along the way!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 13, 2019)

forktender said:


> Yum, I flat out love pepper vinegar,  try adding some salt to one jar Steve....I add a tea spoon per jar.
> 
> I use pepper vinegar like it's going out of style, I always have a bottle on the kitchen table.
> Those Japanese long peppers are awesome grilled with smoked sea salt and lots of  fresh lime juice. I make them by the pan full when I smoke briskets, butts or ribs, everyone loves snacking on them while sipping a cold beer.



I thought about that. And now I am going to add that now.  The liquid is still plenty warm enough. Thanks!


----------



## forktender (Dec 13, 2019)

I don't even heat the vinegar when I make it , I'm lazy.
I just toss everything in and shake it up, most of the salt melts in a day or two, I just keep adding vinegar and peppers to it as needed.  I've had the same big Patron bottle going for well over a year, I add all sorts of peppers to it.
 I haven't killed anybody with it yet......LOL!!!

We like it of fried fish, chicken, pork and rice.


----------



## tropics (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Steve H (Dec 13, 2019)

forktender said:


> I don't even heat the vinegar when I make it , I'm lazy.
> I just toss everything in and shake it up, most of the salt melts in a day or two, I just keep adding vinegar and peppers to it as needed.  I've had the same big Patron bottle going for well over a year, I add all sorts of peppers to it.
> I haven't killed anybody with it yet......LOL!!!
> 
> We like it of fried fish, chicken, pork and rice.



Now that is a perfect use for that bottle. Perhaps that bottle of Redemption rye will have a new life soon! I've used the vinegar on veggies. Last night it was steamed Broccoli. I've always put vinegar on some veggies. But this really does kick things up.


----------



## forktender (Dec 13, 2019)

I have the bartender at the little bar down the street from me save me a few bottles and make up a batch and give them to friends for Christmas. Anytime I see a cool bottle I ask the gal to save them for me, I always bring her BBQ so she makes sure I get them. My favorite bottles to give away as gifts are the Crystal Head Vodka bottles.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 13, 2019)

wow, you guys must hate your stomachs.. wish I could handle stuff like though it does look good.


----------



## forktender (Dec 13, 2019)

It's actually getting a little harder on me but I can't push it away just yet.
Boy, it sure does suck getting old.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 13, 2019)

forktender said:


> I have the bartender at the little bar down the street from me save me a few bottles and make up a batch and give them to friends for Christmas. Anytime I see a cool bottle I ask the gal to save them for me, I always bring her BBQ so she makes sure I get them. My favorite bottles to give away as gifts are the Crystal Head Vodka bottles.
> View attachment 423830



Those are cool!


----------



## tropics (Dec 13, 2019)

I have a little vinegar allergy,but it doesn't stop me 
Richie


----------



## udaman (Dec 13, 2019)

forktender said:


> I have the bartender at the little bar down the street from me save me a few bottles and make up a batch and give them to friends for Christmas. Anytime I see a cool bottle I ask the gal to save them for me, I always bring her BBQ so she makes sure I get them. My favorite bottles to give away as gifts are the Crystal Head Vodka bottles.
> View attachment 423830


that Vodka i think is distilled in Newfoundland and was launched by Dan Arkroyd, they use glacial water. i started collecting the bottles , they are very expensive here in Canada


----------



## Steve H (Dec 13, 2019)

Still look cool as hell!!


----------



## udaman (Dec 13, 2019)

yes they are i have 2 of the 60 OZ and 1  26 OZ Bottles, full they sell for $60 for the small one and 120$ for the big ones, full


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 14, 2019)

Steve! The king of  bottling and canning  (jars).  Looks like another good job to me. I love the hot stuff as well.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Steve! The king of  bottling and canning  (jars).  Looks like another good job to me. I love the hot stuff as well.



Thank you! I'm anxious to test these out.


----------



## disco (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice looking vinegar. I will have to try this.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 14, 2019)

disco said:


> Nice looking vinegar. I will have to try this.



Thank you!


----------



## forktender (Dec 14, 2019)

udaman said:


> yes they are i have 2 of the 60 OZ and 1  26 OZ Bottles, full they sell for $60 for the small one and 120$ for the big ones, full


That's crazy they only cost $45 to $50 full for the 750ml here in CA.
Heck, I need to start drinking more vodka too support my habit.Crystal


----------



## Steve H (Dec 15, 2019)

Got some of it bottled up. Need more caps for the rest.


----------



## udaman (Dec 15, 2019)

Steve those look great!!!!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 15, 2019)

udaman said:


> Steve those look great!!!!



Thank you. I took a sip. It's pretty good too.


----------

